# Männlein im Walde



## Berenguer

Hallo!!!

Supongo que conoceréis la canción popular "Das Männlein im Walde", porque según tengo entendido es una canción muy extendida para niños pequeños (si no es así, corregidme). Al intentar traducirla, me han surgido algunas dudas. 
La primera es la palabra "Männlein". ¿Es un sinónimo de "Männchen", es decir, hombrecito?
Segunda. La frase " Es hat von lauter Purpur ein Mäntlein um" estaría bien traducida diciendo "Lleva puesto un abriguito de color púrpura vivo/brillante/intenso"?
Tercera. La frase " Und hat auf seinem Haupte schwarz Käpplein klein" estaría bien traducida como "Lleva en su cabeza una pequeña gorrita negra". En esta oración me despista el "klein" al final. ¿A qué palabra se aplica "klein"?  Yo la he traducido como aplicada a "gorrita", porque si se aplicara a "cabeza" habría que traducirlo como "lleva en su pequeña cabeza una gorrita negra".

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## heidita

Berenguer said:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> La primera es la palabra "Männlein". ¿Es un sinónimo de "Männchen", es decir, hombrecito? Así es.
> Segunda. La frase " Es hat von lauter Purpur ein Mäntlein um" estaría bien traducida diciendo "Lleva puesto un abriguito de color púrpura vivo/brillante/intenso"? No, _lauter_ significa, sólo de color púrpura
> Tercera. La frase " Und hat auf seinem Haupte schwarz Käpplein klein" estaría bien traducida como "Lleva en su cabeza una pequeña gorrita negra". Sí. En esta oración me despista el "klein" al final. Es por la rima.


 
Mira la palabra lauter: (sólo he dejado lo más importante)


*



Wort: lauter 
Synonyme: allein,  ausschließlich, bloß, , nur,

vergleiche: gediegen, pur, rein, schier

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Berenguer

heidita said:


> Mira la palabra lauter: (sólo he dejado lo más importante)



Muchas gracias heidita. Esta canción, ¿es una canción típica del folclore alemán infantil? 
Y ya que estamos, ¿Männlein, es un arcaicismo, o se puede usar en la actualidad al igual que Männchen?


----------



## heidita

Berenguer said:


> Muchas gracias heidita. Esta canción, ¿es una canción típica del folclore alemán infantil?
> Y ya que estamos, ¿Männlein, es un arcaicismo, o se puede usar en la actualidad al igual que Männchen?


 
Sí, muy popular, al menos en mis tiempos. De hecho ahora me resuena en los oídos.  

Männlein es igual que Männchen. No lo considero arcaico. de Se emplea para niños. 

Er ist ein richtiges kleines Männlein/Männchen.

Como en español, hombrecito.


----------



## Berenguer

heidita said:


> Sí, muy popular, al menos en mis tiempos. De hecho ahora me resuena en los oídos.
> 
> Männlein es igual que Männchen. No lo considero arcaico. de Se emplea para niños.
> 
> Er ist ein richtiges kleines Männlein/Männchen.
> 
> Como en español, hombrecito.



Muchas gracias por la aclaración. La canción, totalmente desconocida para mí hasta este fin de semana, la he descubierto en la última película sobre Hannibal Lecter, que se desarrolla en parte en la Lituania nazi.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Aurin

Es una canción folclórica de Hoffmann von Fallersleben del siglo XVIII. Si te interesa: El hombrecito es el escaramujo (Hagebutte en alemán).


----------



## Berenguer

Aurin said:


> Es una canción folclórica de Hoffmann von Fallersleben del siglo XVIII. Si te interesa: El hombrecito es el escaramujo (Hagebutte en alemán).



El nombre del autor lo conocía. Lo que me ha resultado muy curioso es el claro ejemplo de prosopopeya existente en el poema. Releyéndolo ciertamente lo que está describiendo es el arbusto del escaramujo, sobre todo resulta muy gráfico la descripción de las bayas con sus gorritos negros.
Muchas gracias por la información.


----------

